# can anyone make a collage(bad spelling sorry!) of my horse??



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

ive done up a lot of collages, but mainly of dogs, but i'll do one up for you and your horse.
do you want me to upload it back to here? or do you want it emailed?

bdna

ps. will do it in a day or so as i have a job interview tomorrow.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

thank u so much!!!!! umm it would be great if u could email it to me at [email protected]

oh hope u get ur job!!!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, your horsey is cute. I may do this when I have time. (you have pretty eyes, btw)


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww thanks so much!!!! o really??? lol there just brown
:]] thanks again:]] id very much appericiate it!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute horse! I might do one too. If you like, but since bdna is going to do one for you I wont. If you do want me to do one for you, PM me and I'll be sure to get one on the way!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

heres just a quick one


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

AHHHHH!!! omg i love it:]] hahah how do i get the horseforum thing off the bottom though??
thanks so much!! i love these!! thanks again!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

here you go


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

oh my gosh thanks so much!! i love it!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

no problem if you ever want a photoshoped pic or somthing just pm me


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

o cool!!! lol ur really good at that!!!


----------

